# Neuer sagt mal Hallo



## RuhrpottNobby (4 Juni 2010)

Hallo und schöne Grüsse aus Oberhausen


----------



## Katzun (4 Juni 2010)

herzlich willkommen und viele grüße zurück aus berlin


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Juni 2010)

*Willkommen auf unserem schönen Board  wünsche dir viel spass hier




*


----------



## General (5 Juni 2010)

RuhrpottNobby und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## amon amarth (12 Juni 2010)

grüß´ dich!


----------



## michael54431 (13 Juni 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Stefan24100 (13 Juni 2010)




----------

